# Disaster Movie



## Wilham (Jun 26, 2008)

*Plot Summary*: In "Disaster Movie," the filmmaking team behind the hits "Scary Movie," "Date Movie," "Epic Movie" and "Meet the Spartans" this time puts its unique, inimitable stamp on one of the biggest and most bloated movie genres of all time ? the disaster film.

"Disaster Movie" follows the comic misadventures of a group of ridiculously attractive twenty-somethings during one fateful night as they try to make their way to safety while every known natural disaster and catastrophic event - asteroids, twisters, earthquakes, the works ? hits the city and their path as they try to solve a series of mysteries to end the rampant destruction.

Taking aim at everything and everyone, from "Indiana Jones" and "Iron Man" to Amy Winehouse and "High School Musical," "Disaster Movie" lampoons the blockbuster movie, pop culture icons and public figures along the way as Jason Friedberg and Aaron Seltzer satirize everything as only they can.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=lDbv5AvnW-A[/YOUTUBE]

I don't see why the hell these people insist on making more and more of these fucking films. This looks stupid as all hell. 

Discuss.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 26, 2008)

I generally find these funny (laughed my ass off at Superhero Movie), but this one does look bad...


----------



## Gooba (Jun 26, 2008)

> "Disaster Movie" follows the comic misadventures of a group of ridiculously attractive twenty-somethings


Wow, they really are stretching the definition of "comic" there.

Every time one of these movies is made god kills a screenwriter who was trying in vain to get the next Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind made.

These seriously piss me off because the money dumped away into these shitfests could fund 100 s (literally, I did the math).


----------



## Wilham (Jun 26, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Every time one of these movies is made god kills a screenwriter who was trying in vain to get the next Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind made.



I completely agree with this statement.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know if it's just me, but I didn't see much "Disaster Movie" spoofing goin on in their. After all, Hancock, Juno, Zohan and Sex And The City aren't disaster movies. Anyways, film looks more horrible than Meet The Spartans, and I feel sorry for the people that actually go to see this in the theater.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, guess what.

Sci-Fi Movie is coming in 2009.

This shit looks fucking stupid. They could've thought of something better than a cow landing on Iron Man.


----------



## Pan-on (Jun 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> This shit looks fucking stupid. They could've thought of something better than a cow landing on Iron Man.



thats the thing, no, no they couldn't


----------



## Gooba (Jun 26, 2008)

> They could've thought of something better than a cow landing on Iron Man.


No, _they _couldn't, and that is why they are the cancer of the movie industry.

EDIT: Beaten to the punch, well played Anonx


----------



## batanga (Jun 26, 2008)

That was the unfunniest one and a half minutes I've ever watched...


----------



## Shade (Jun 26, 2008)

If it's half as bad as Epic Movie, it'll be terrible.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

Shit, they even changed the main actors and actresses because the older ones finally got sick of it.


----------



## Emery (Jun 26, 2008)

Why the fuck do they keep writing these movies?

They're a joke amongst critics and the box office.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 26, 2008)

Emery said:


> Why the fuck do they keep writing these movies?
> 
> They're a joke amongst critics and the box office.


They do it because people are actually stupid enough to make them profitable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2008)

They're making fun of a *comedy* by taking a bit from it and replacing the character with another character from another comedy. No difference in the bit.

Eugh.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 26, 2008)

we could make a better movie....


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2008)

Gooba said:


> These seriously piss me off because the money dumped away into these shitfests could fund 100 s (literally, I did the math).


Or 3571 s.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Or 3571 s.


Holy shit, an indie film about time travel written by a mathematician!  I'm _so_ pumped right now I need to find it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, another shitty movie that will be number 1 at the box office.

EDIT: Do you all want to know the saddest thing about this movie? During the screening of Get Smart I was at, PEOPLE WERE ACTUALLY LAUGHING ABOUT THIS!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2008)

There you go, most people are fuckwits. Straight to HD-DVD if I ever saw one.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 27, 2008)

Who the fuck is authorizing these pieces of shit?

The Teen populous is retarded for watching this shit.Every fucking movie is a hit at the box office too...

I just don't understand.


----------



## batanga (Jun 27, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Who the fuck is authorizing these pieces of shit?
> 
> The Teen populous is retarded for watching this shit.Every fucking movie is a hit at the box office too...
> 
> I just don't understand.


**


----------



## Even (Jun 27, 2008)

damn, i miss those days when parody movies were _actually_ funny...


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

This crap doesn't even deserve its own thread.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]mVHWJ9jPYw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2008)

Movie is gonna fail.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 28, 2008)

If not for the title of the movie, which could easily be referring to its quality, I wouldn't even know what movie "genre" was being parodied.

What the fuck do Iron-Man, The Incredible Hulk, Juno, and a scene ripped directly from another comedy (is that legal?) have to do with disaster movies?


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

Adonis said:


> If not for the title of the movie, which could easily be referring to its quality, I wouldn't even know what movie "genre" was being parodied.
> 
> What the fuck do Iron-Man, The Incredible Hulk, Juno, and a scene ripped directly from another comedy (is that legal?) have to do with disaster movies?



Yea, I don't know what the hell they were thinking. I was thinking more like "Day After Tomorrow" or something when I saw the title.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2008)

Another *blank* movie. Not even going to post the trailer, you can use yoru imagination.


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 5, 2008)

what makes them keep making these *shit* movies cuz they've been anything but successful at the box office and the reviews don't really help either...

I for one just find them annoying and if I wanted to see spoofs of superheros or other movies I'd just youtube it cuz there are quite a few good fan-made vids out there like those 'I'm a marvel...I'm a DC' videos


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

Meet the Spartans did pretty good in terms of gross. They all do pretty good because they're made cheaply.

Even though the jokes gotten old, I actually enjoy them.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> what makes them keep making these *shit* movies cuz *they've been anything but successful at the box office* and the reviews don't really help either...



All three have been box office successes.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 5, 2008)

More like Disastrous Movie!

Oh shit, I think I made that joke in the last thread about this.  I'mma go find it.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow they keep getting worse.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Aug 5, 2008)

They really do need to stop making these.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

All movies they made after Scarey Movie 2 were shit. Hell Scarey movie 2 wasnt that funny either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

I liked "Scary Movie 3" more than "SM2". I didn't like SM4 or Epic Movie when I saw them in theaters, but they grew on my after later viewings on TV.

Epic Movie had too much music video content, which I dont think is very funny....but I was amused at it. Date Movie had some painfully stupid sequences, and laugh-out-load funny moments.

I loved Meet the Spartans when I saw it in theaters, but oddly it had the opposite effect when I saw it on DVD recently. I actually liked the gay jokes, and thought the lead actor was great(looked and acted like Gerard Butler in "300". I thought the TV programs were overused, however, and some of the spoofing didn't really go down well. I mean, what the hell were Ghost Rider, Rocky, Shrek and Happy Feet doing here again?
I love the "And if the child was Vietenese, Bradjelina would get first dibs"

Superhero movie bored me, for the most part. It's ironic because everyone kept telling me it was better than the previous spoof movies...

I guess my comedic tastes are pretty low. Would I be redeeming myself if I said "Life of Brian", "Young Frankenstein" and "Talledega Nights" are my favorite comedies?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 5, 2008)

The thought of this movie's existence makes me want to punch somebody in the face.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 5, 2008)

......... 
It looks so fuckin bad and unfunny it's not even funny lol...
If it's anything like Epic Movie & Meet the Spartans then it truly is a Disaster Movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 5, 2008)

Date movie, Meet the spartans and specially Epic movie are unbearable pieces of shit but the people pay for see this.

P.S. I didnt pay for any of that crap

P.S 2: they even put a name soooooo easy to joke with to critics


----------



## batanga (Aug 5, 2008)

LOLOLOL XDXDXD EPIC WIIIIIIIIIIIN EPIC WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 5, 2008)

I actually heard people laughing at the _"jokes"_ when they showed the trailer in the cinema.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you slap those people in the face?


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 5, 2008)

No lol. But my friend did say "this is shit" pretty loudly


----------



## BIG Buddie (Aug 5, 2008)

meet the spartans had funny moments but this one looks like its boring


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 5, 2008)

I smiled one or two times watching Meet the spartans but i spend most of the movie wishing for it to end, the movie is stupid but stupid not in a funny way, i almost feel sorry for the producers and actors, Scary Movie 1 was great, almost a work of genius, Wayans brothers on their best, Scary Movie 2 is good but not as good as the first, but after the Wayans brothers left things went downhill, instead of inteligent satires the movies have become bad and stupid with tastless jokes hardly funny, and now all this spin offs stupid as hell that i cant even describe how bad they are, the Wayans brothers must be feeling like they are being butt raped by gigantic aliens while seeing their families being murdered, atleast thats how i would feel seeing my work legacy being destroyed like this!


----------



## Felt (Aug 5, 2008)

Another fail film that somehow managed to get created


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

I blame women. Always watching dumb shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2008)

i kinda like these movies.

but i only watch them on DVD and stuff.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

I think that the word disaster describes this movie perfectly...I would steer clear of this if I were you. For some reason Scary Movie's sucess means we have to suffer through a whole bunch of movies like this. And what's worse is they just try to lump every recent movie in together, like Kung Fu Panda? What the fuck? 

This is some dumb bullshit that teens are going to go see and think they're rebellious because of the rating. None of the trailer was funny and I was ashamed they were allowed to show the trailer during Dark Knight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

DONT WORRY! I WILL WATCH IT............but probably wont secure a review of it on my website.

I recently rewatched Scary Movie 4 and Meet the Spartans and almost reviewed them both, but decided against it.

IF those movies got a 2/4, people will instantly think all the 2/4 star movies on my site REALLY suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

If they get anything higher than a 0.5/4, I'll be shocked MH!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

lol, clearly you have never seen a 0.5/4 movie(in my standard). IF a piece of shit movie gets a decent rating on my site(and I would probably give 1.5/4 to the least of this spoof movies), then it shows how my tastes have been so fucked up by the likes of

1) Bloody Murder- 0.5/4- Which is basically "Friday the 13th" except without any talent, nudity(I actually dont remember on this), or gore. The fuck?

2) Terror Toons- 0.5/4- I noticed my spelling abilities dropped extensively after seeing this movie.....IT WILL CRUSH YOUR IQ!

3) Gates of Hell 2- 0.5/4- The only movie I have officially reviewed with this rating. You can't see anything, but even if it was clear as day it would be a 1/4 star movie....

4) Fist of Fear, Touch of Death- The worst Brucexploitation film EVER. UGH, I FEEL SO ANGRY JUST THINKING ABOUT IT. Anyway, its the only movie to date I gave a 0/4 stars on its initial viewing. 

Other crapfests include Chaos(Which is a "Last House on the Left" ripoff), Slashed Dreams(My dreams were slashed after watching this dreck), Prom Night(A PG-13 slasher is a brilliant idea apparently) and Demonia(Poor, poor Lucio Fulci). Each of these are 1/4 star movies.

See those movies, and then complain about the likes of "Mummy 3", "The Happening" or any of these spoof movies.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 5, 2008)

Leslie Nielsen should kill the guys who makes that shit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, clearly you have never seen a 0.5/4 movie(in my standard). IF a piece of shit movie gets a decent rating on my site(and I would probably give 1.5/4 to the least of this spoof movies), then it shows how my tastes have been so fucked up by the likes of
> 
> 1) Bloody Murder- 0.5/4- Which is basically "Friday the 13th" except without any talent, nudity(I actually dont remember on this), or gore. The fuck?
> 
> ...



How about you review "Legend of Boggey Creek" series.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 5, 2008)

I just saw a preview and it actually angered me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

Because I generally dont review TV series........


----------



## Franklin Stein (Aug 5, 2008)

lol thats look bare funny lol


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know how this movie upsets you guys.

It's not like they point a gun at your head and force you to watch it.

You don't like it, don't watch it.

Whenever a trailer comes on for it in the movie theatre close your eyes and cover your ears.

I don't like these movies either but their is no point in being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about it.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 5, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I don't know how this movie upsets you guys.
> 
> It's not like they point a gun at your head and force you to watch it.
> 
> ...



I don't approve of fail.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Because I generally dont review TV series........



No its a series of movies. 



Adonis said:


> I just saw a preview and it actually angered me.



I can understand how too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

You would be embracing this movie if I forced you to watch "Slashed Dreams"


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 6, 2008)

at least Miley Cyrus get her ass kicked in this one


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 6, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> at least Miley Cyrus get her ass kicked in this one



Even though I can't stand her...I doubt doing that would even come close to redeeming this movie.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 6, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> at least Miley Cyrus get her ass kicked in this one



It doesn't even make sense, she doesn't even do that. The actor looks nothing like her.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> You would be embracing this movie if I forced you to watch "Slashed Dreams"


There is no way that movie is worse than Manos: the Hands of Fate, and I still consider all of these movie horrid.  At least the people involved in Manos left the industry after it came out, instead of making 20 shitty copies with different names.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> You would be embracing this movie if I forced you to watch "Slashed Dreams"



I doubt it, movies that are really bad can be funny even though their not meant to be, like in that Mystery Science Theater way. 

This doesn't look funny at all.
 


Tasmanian Tiger said:


> at least Miley Cyrus get her ass kicked in this one



The girl looks nothing like her, half of the movie characters they used look nothing like the people. And none of the shit makes sense. Its like they just crammed every movie between "Meet the Spartans" and now together with some current events to make a large scale, big budget catastro-fuck.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 6, 2008)

Gooba said:


> There is no way that movie is worse than Manos: the Hands of Fate, and I still consider all of these movie horrid.  At least the *people involved in Manos left the industry* after it came out, instead of making 20 shitty copies with different names.



The guy who played Torgo left us all.

But at least you can laugh at Manos(Even the title is funny), bad comedies are just depressing/frustrating to watch.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 6, 2008)

lolololololololololololololo a cow fell on him lololololololololololoolololol


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

So what exactly is the main idea of this movie anyways...? 

Disasterous movies? 

Sex in the city

You don't mess with the Zohan 

The Incredible Hulk

Iron Man

and what really wants to make me punch a wall

The Dark Knight

Hancock 



The most pathetic part of that trailer was Iron Man being crushed by a cow was ....I was going to say Pathetic but no the word does not even begin to describe it... 

If someone has a word for it tell me because that describes it

Seriously afterwards you could see the fucking wooden face board they used for the friend

*Ready to go on angry rant*

Also The Zohan? 

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THESE STUPID-ASS UNCLE TRUCKING DONKEY FUCKING HORSE FUCKING PREGNANT DOG FUCKING GAY FUCKER HOBO FUCKER DONKEY SHIT EATING friend DICK SUCKING ASS LICKING TRANSEXUAL TITTIE LICKING COCK SUCKING BITCH PUSSY DICK-LOVING T-BAGGING FARTING BIG BITCH MOTHERFUCKERS IS THE FUCK WRONG WITH YOU GODDAMN APE-FACED BUG FACED ANT-BRAIN MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!! 

STOP WASTING MONEY ON TRYING TO MAKE THESE GAY-ASS  GOD AWFUL ASS  PIECE OF HORSE SHIT FUCKING FILMS YOU STUPID MOTHERFUCKERS! 

YOU MADE ME WASTE MONEY ON THAT PIECE OF SHIT MEET THE SPARTANS AND NOW YOU'RE TRYING TO MAKE ME SEE THIS!?!?!?!?!?!?!

THIS LOOKS LIKE A MIX OF THAT ERIC AND RICK SHOW AND CORNY ASS HIGH SCHOOL PLAY! 

YOU MOTHERFUCKERS SUCK PUPPY DICKS 

YOU 3 IQ PUSSYLESS MOTHERFUCKERS

DIE EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU! 

DIE

DIE 

DIE 

DIE 

DIE 

DIE

DIE

DIE

DIE

DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE!!!!  

*Angry rant over*


----------



## batanga (Aug 6, 2008)

I think it's a bad thing I didn't even crack a smile once during that trailer.


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 6, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> I generally find these funny (laughed my ass off at Superhero Movie), but this one does look bad...



Superhero movie was the only really funny one I ever saw.

But this... it is so unfunny I can not even believe it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

At least they got the title right. This movie will be a disaster.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't wait to see you guys reaction when they parody Ledger's Joker.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jesus, another one?

Damn it, it used to be about the parodies and the money, now it's just for the money. And couldn't they have waited until next year for more material to pile up? I mean we've already had like 2 of these movies already this year.


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At least they got the title right. This movie will be a disaster.



The next one should be called "Epic Failure Movie".

Although, from the looks of it, this one should have that title.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 6, 2008)

When will it stop? 

Superhero Movie. Sucked.

Epic Movie. Sucked.

Meet the Spartans. Sucked.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I can't wait to see you guys reaction when they parody Ledger's Joker.



When they make fun of Heath Ledger I'm going to throw my drink at the  movie screen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2008)

Ugh, you fools! SLashed Dreams isn't even "So bad, it's funny".

It's supposed to be a slasher film(For some reason, they changed the title and readvertised it as one after the film initially flopped), but its just about a couple trecking through the mountains while hippy music plays in the background..Nothing happens until the last 15-20 minutes, and then it becomes sort of funny. You know you fucked up when a rape sequence becomes funny........


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I can't wait to see you guys reaction when they parody Ledger's Joker.


If they do that I'll kidnap those producers, tied them up, carve their faces, put them on a room filled with gas cilindersand Joker cards,  and leave a bomb to blow them to hell.,That'll send the message: DONT fuck with The Joker and DONT make such retarded movies .


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm only going to see this movie if my movies going to be borrowing I'm going to 

Take dump in the theater
Take a piss in the theater 
Throw my drink

And what else should I do if I visit this movie? 

So many things about this movie that make me angry and want to do all sort of bad things


----------



## Neoreobeem (Aug 6, 2008)

They picked the right name for this movie because that's what it will end up being.In my opinion the first 3 Scary Movies were ok, everything else made after that was bad.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 7, 2008)

batanga said:


> I think it's a bad thing I didn't even crack a smile once during that trailer.



Congratulations! You are a normal human being. *claps*


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2008)

Ill probably see it tomorrow.

Why the hell do they keep showing spoof clips of Juno...How the fuck would that fit in Disaster Movie?

Unless it's a disaster that Juno is being spoofed in a movie that will probably suck....


----------



## SPN (Aug 29, 2008)

Gooba said:


> These seriously piss me off because the money dumped away into these shitfests could fund 100 s (literally, I did the math).



We need more movies like this... in fact I'm going to pop it in now... god I love that movie.

They need to stop making these stupid spoof movies, I don't know what kind of people actually watch them, as long as people do it's clear... we're all doomed.


----------



## dreams lie (Aug 29, 2008)

SPN said:


> We need more movies like this... in fact I'm going to pop it in now... god I love that movie.
> 
> They need to stop making these stupid spoof movies, I don't know what kind of people actually watch them, as long as people do it's clear... we're all doomed.



Agreed.  Scary Movie 3 was the only one I didn't want to fall asleep in.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Ill probably see it tomorrow.
> 
> Why the hell do they keep showing spoof clips of Juno...How the fuck would that fit in Disaster Movie?
> 
> Unless it's a disaster that Juno is being spoofed in a movie that will probably suck....



They made fun of Juno, oh that's it. The gloves are off: Jason Friedberg,
Aaron Seltzer, I'm coming for you...You stupid fucks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, basically from what I remember,

1) Juno/Sex in the City/Don't Mess with the Zohan- Juno kicks a Sarrah Jessica Parker spoof, who replies: "Was that your foot?". Juno states "Yeah, and this is my babies foot". Then we see baby feat hit SJP.

2) Scenes of a very pregnant Juno breakdancing: This actually pisses me off. Why do all these spoof movies need dancing, when it's never actually funny? "Meet the Spartans" was kind of amusing based on the context(Spartans! We're about to Stomp the Yard!"), but the rest are annoying.

3) I'm not sure exactly what....but the love interest(?) in Juno(In Juno, it's played by the kid who was in "Superbad") is spoofed here and gets shot or something.

I was just confused because it seemed like Juno was being spoofed the most in the most recent preview I saw of it.....sheesh, they must be desperate for ideas.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Talon. (Aug 30, 2008)

im just glad someone is FINALLY making fun of Hannah Montana. the asteroid thing is brilliant, nonetheless.
And the thing with the cow and iron man is hilarious.
yes i have an odd sense of humor, deal with it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank god I did not see this movie otherwise I'd have the uncontrollable urge to destroy everything in the theater.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2008)

lol, Im seeing it tomorrow.

the Enchanted part was kind of amusing....although the joke was kind of forced. "What an enchanted place..." even though in that movie, she was always frightened and scared......I need to stop NOW. Can't think too much of it.......

The 10,000 BC reference at the end was amusing as well, just because 10,000 BC was a disaster in itself....


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 30, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> im just glad someone is FINALLY making fun of Hannah Montana. the asteroid thing is brilliant, nonetheless.
> And the thing with the cow and iron man is hilarious.
> yes i have *horrible* sense of humor, deal with it.



FIXED


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 30, 2008)

They really need to stop making these kinds of movies. Why? Because they all fail so fucking hard. 

There was only two of these kinds of movies that were actually good and I enjoyed watching. Those being..Scary Movie (Original) and Not Another Teen Movie.


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2008)

If they diss heath Ledger I swear to god I am going to destroy that movie so moterfucking  bad


----------



## Adonis (Aug 30, 2008)

This is what happens when a team of people have to choose between their integrity and a paycheck.

Sure, you sold your soul but at least it bought groceries and that new Ikea coffee table you wanted.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't know if I should see this or not. I love all of their movies, but I died a little inside when I saw Meet the Spartans.


----------



## batanga (Aug 30, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *snip youtube*
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF....uck.


That was supposed the be funny?

Wow, this movie is setting a new standard for bad movies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 30, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> yes i have an odd sense of humor, deal with it.



The "_humor_" in these movies is in no way odd, it's just insanely juvenile. If you find Iron Man popping up and being flatten by a random cow(though maybe this is just out of context) funny, then you need to shape up.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 30, 2008)

Pushing the envelope, yet again. This made me happy.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 30, 2008)

I see Carmen Electra is still trying to stay relevant.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

^ Which she fails at.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2008)

The title of the movie is so ironic


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

-offtopic-

Enn, your sig made me laugh.


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> I see Carmen Electra is still trying to stay relevant.



I don't ever recall seeing her as hot and seeing her in Meet the Spartans made me want to stay 100 miles away from her.


----------



## Youngfyre (Aug 30, 2008)

i don't see whats funny about a breakdancing pregnant mother who shoves her unborn babies foot in other people mouth ... no not funny ...


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 30, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> They made fun of Juno, oh that's it. The gloves are off: Jason Friedberg,
> Aaron Seltzer, I'm coming for you...You stupid fucks.


Lol Juno was just another overrated piece of shit movie.


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Lol Juno was just another overrated piece of shit movie.



Just like that homeless hippie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your siggy


----------



## Chee (Aug 30, 2008)

Juno was awesome.


----------



## Youngfyre (Aug 31, 2008)

they made fun of juno?


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2008)

^

Yup they did


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

Juno was amazing. pek


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 31, 2008)

This movie looks as bad as Epic Movie and Meet the Spartans, who keeps giving this guys money to make stupid movies?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 31, 2008)

Steal 99% of your jokes from other movies that came out this year.

Have the remaining 1% be stock sex/fart/gay jokes.

That's the *blank* movie format.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Lol Juno was just another overrated piece of shit movie.



At least it doesn't suck as bad as One Piece, in fact it doesn't suck at all. _It's the best movie ever made._

The movie is so ahead of it's time that the dialogue that is brandied about as "teenage slang" featured in the film hasn't even caught on yet. You'll see, in a couple of years, we all answer the phone with "Yo yo yiggidy yo."

Go jerk off to Wall-e.


----------



## Chee (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm already starting on that Vono.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 31, 2008)

Juno = Story of a Mary Sue with dialog that's ridiculous.
One Piece = Story of a Gary Stu with dialog that's ridiculous.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Juno = Story of a Mary Sue with dialog that's ridiculous.



But she has a bag of pop culture references and a sarcastic whip for every situation.


How is that a mary-sue?


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2008)

^


----------



## Cair (Aug 31, 2008)

I might see it. Maybe... -_-


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> At least it doesn't suck as bad as One Piece, in fact it doesn't suck at all. _It's the best movie ever made._
> 
> The movie is so ahead of it's time that the dialogue that is brandied about as "teenage slang" featured in the film hasn't even caught on yet. You'll see, in a couple of years, we all answer the phone with "Yo yo yiggidy yo."
> 
> Go jerk off to Wall-e.


Since I can't tell if you are being sarcastic (which you probably are) or not I will just say this:

Juno = overrated piece of shit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Juno = overrated piece of shit.



You just love throwing that term "overrated" around don't you. Why can't you just call the film a p.o.s(which it's not) instead of saying that everyone who rated the film highly was wrong. Is it because you want to seem smart, and you think that going against the grain would make it appear so?

Well guess what, it doesn't.

It just makes you look like a arrogant cock who believes his opinion is the only correct one.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> You just love throwing that term "overrated" around don't you. Why can't you just call the film a p.o.s(which it's not) instead of saying that everyone who rated the film highly was wrong. Is it because you want to seem smart, and you think that going against the grain would make it appear so?
> 
> Well guess what, it doesn't.
> 
> It just makes you look like a arrogant cock who believes his opinion is the only correct one.


I'm calling it overrated because it is you fucking dumbass.

If you think Juno isn't overrated than you're letting your blatant bias for it blind you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 31, 2008)

Juno wasn't a piece of shit. It wasn't a top ten movie in my book but there are plenty of movies that are worse, like the one this topic is about.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I'm calling it overrated because it is you fucking dumbass.


Hey everyone, give this guy a hand. His response was to directly insult me.


> If you think Juno isn't overrated than you're letting your blatant bias for it blind you.


Blatant Bias? Aren't you so smart for using the word "bias."

Yes, I am bias when it comes to the film Juno...maybe because I like the movie. OH FUCK!


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Hey everyone, give this guy a hand. His response was to directly insult me.
> 
> Blatant Bias? Aren't you so smart for using the word "bias."
> 
> Yes, I am bias when it comes to the film Juno...maybe because I like the movie. OH FUCK!


Basically, what I'm trying to say is that Juno is overrated and not the godly film you try to make it out to be.


----------



## Xion (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the movie-equivalent of farting in a time capsule and releasing it twenty years later in a clean room.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

Again, Juno was epic. I absolutely loved watching it, and I'll probably watch it again now


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Basically, *what I'm trying to say is that Juno is overrated*



Really? I didn't figure that out, I don't know how anyone could.


> and not the godly film you try to make it out to be.


Well maybe if you would try to provide some reasons as to why the film wasn't that good, your posts would mean something.

And you're still talking like your opinion is fact.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 31, 2008)

Juno is overrated.

If I wanted to provide reasons as to why I believe it is overrated than I would've done so already.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 31, 2008)

From wikipedia:







I'm just wondering why the hell are they even getting money to produce these god-awful parody movies when they just keep bombing one after another?


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

@HXOP:

Then why haven't you?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 31, 2008)

> I'm just wondering why the hell are they even getting money to produce these god-awful parody movies when they just keep bombing one after another?


Here is the thing, they don't bomb.  People are _retarded _and these turn a nice profit every time.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

One Piece and Wall-E are fucking awesome 

also Juno was alright, not the best movie ever or even close to my top tier but it was still pretty good.  hell of a lot better than crap like Little Miss Sunshine

also really the people who make *insert* Movies should all be shot


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

^ I liked LMS. 

BLEAUGH THE WASHINGTONIANS. Worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 31, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Here is the thing, they don't bomb.  People are _retarded _and these turn a nice profit every time.



Damn...you're right, sad to say...:

_Meet the Spartans: Cost: $30 million, Box Office gross: $84 million
Epic Movie: Cost: $20 million (est.), Box Office gross: $87 million
Date Movie: Cost: $20 million, Box Office gross: $85 million_

Disaster movie cost about $25 million so it'd probably make around $80 million like the others...

Aaron and Jason are to comedy movies as Uwe Boll is to video game movies.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2008)

Jason and his other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brother are the reason why  hate teens 

I,ve seen at least tens or twenty go to see their god awful shit flicks

Fucking bastards


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Damn...you're right, sad to say...:
> 
> _Meet the Spartans: Cost: $30 million, Box Office gross: $84 million
> Epic Movie: Cost: $20 million (est.), Box Office gross: $87 million
> ...



That's pretty funny actually.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 31, 2008)

Epic movie made we want to hurl myself out a window.

So, Disaster Movie is going to be just that, a disaster.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, this movie will probably suck like all the others.

Juno, however, is a GREAT movie with a good storyline! Saying it's overrated is just pure bullshit. It's a great movie, and it deserves all the praise it gets


----------



## batanga (Aug 31, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Pushing the envelope, yet again. This made me happy.


Just read some of the reviews.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 31, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Yeah, this movie will probably suck like all the others.
> 
> Juno, however, is a GREAT movie with a good storyline! Saying it's overrated is just pure bullshit. It's a great movie, and it deserves all the praise it gets



You're wrong.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> If I wanted to provide reasons as to why I believe it is overrated than I would've done so already.



I'd accept your posts if you would provide a semblance of an argument, but you haven't. All you've done is prove that you're a dick who is trying to act smart by hating on something popular.

I'm fine with Adonis disagreeing with me, because I've seen his reasons as to why he thinks about the film like that*. But you, you haven't said jackshit.

*And I bet he would have no problem reiterating them on this thread.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I'd accept your posts if you would provide a semblance of an argument, but you haven't. All you've done is prove that you're a dick who is trying to act smart by hating on something popular.
> 
> I'm fine with Adonis disagreeing with me, because I've seen his reasons as to why he thinks about the film like that*. But you, you haven't said jackshit.
> 
> *And I bet he would have no problem reiterating them on this thread.


I'm a dick trying to act smart by hating on something popular?

So if you dislike Juno your just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trying to act smart by hating something popular?

I don't have to give you reasons as to why I don't like it. So I'm not going to. If I wanted to supply reasons I would've. I just wanted to pop in this thread say Juno is overrated and leave. Can't you just accept I don't like the overrated piece of shit and get on with your life?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I'm a dick trying to act smart by hating on something popular?
> 
> So if you dislike Juno your just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trying to act smart by hating something popular?


Do you even bother reading?


> I'm fine with Adonis disagreeing with me, because I've seen his reasons as to why he thinks about the film like that...And I bet he would have no problem reiterating them on this thread.





> I don't have to give you reasons as to why I don't like it. So I'm not going to.


I never said you _had_ to, just that doing so would bring some credibility to your posts. 


> I just wanted to pop in this thread say Juno is overrated and leave.


Maybe I should just use one of those internet buzzwords you appear to be so found of, you're a fucking troll. Because that's troll behavior right there.


----------



## Youngfyre (Aug 31, 2008)

i say we boy-cott the movie and burn the creators house down cuz of juno!!! omg watch the haters come at me!


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Do you even bother reading?
> 
> 
> I never said you _had_ to, just that doing so would bring some credibility to your posts.
> ...


Troll is annoying someone on purpose. 

I don't seem to be annoying anyone else but you. And the only reason you're being annoyed is because you can't stand the fact that someone doesn't like your pissy little movie.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 31, 2008)

It is making me rage.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Troll is annoying someone on purpose.


And you weren't trying to do that by saying "Juno is overrated" over and over again?


> And the only reason you're being annoyed is because you can't stand the fact that someone doesn't like your pissy little movie.



I have no problem with you not liking the movie, just how you said it.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I have no problem with you not liking the movie, *just how you said it.*


Fucking L O L.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey, fuck you too.

If your not going to provide reasons when people call you out, then don't bother stating your opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Hey, fuck you too.
> 
> If your not going to provide reasons when people call you out, then don't bother stating your opinion.



Lol arguing with Hunter x one piece, don't bother


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

reading reviews for these kinds of movies are usually more entertainign than the actual movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2008)

I watched Disaster Movie and this will be the closest thing to a review I'll post.

Keep in mind, I have low tastes in terms of comedy. I liked "Epic Movie", "Date Movie" and even "Meet the Spartans". "Superhero Movie" didn't do much for me, but I loved it....compared to "Disaster Movie".

First off, the trailers are sort of misleading. There aren't many superheroes around. In fact, they all show up at one scene just to have a cow thrown on them(in a parody of "Twister"), and return at the end to sing a group song(sort of like the ending to "Meet the Spartans"). Oddly, the plot seems to spoof the disaster movies that were made in the 90's, which I find strange.

It does, however, spoof "Cloverfield", which is it's main arc. The characters are trying to find the leads girlfriend amongst all the chaos. If the movie had a bigger budget, they probably would have replaced the astroids with a giant monster....

Anyway, as to the movie, it makes little sense. All these movies are low on plot, but at least they  have a plot. This movie just seems like an excuse to throw in as many unfunny gags as possible. None of this shit makes sense. It relies on pup culture icon spoofs(Hannah Montana, ect). But okay, is it funny? I will give some credit. The spoofs on Juno and Enchanted were kind of funny, mainly because the two actresses did a good job at emulating the role. I also lol'ed at the "Alvin and the Chipmunks" part...and dumb as it is, watching them break into death metal music was pretty funny. 

However, all these movies seem to have a motto of: "When in doubt, throw in a music video" that I think began with "Epic Movie". Well, this movie was in doubt alot because I'd say about 40-50% of it is watching characters breakdance and sing. 

In the end, it's not funny, makes no sense and as the title implies: It's a disaster.


----------

